# [OT] Wesolych swiat 2005

## keman

Witam  :Smile: 

Pewnie powinnienem zacząć od tych najprostszych i oklepanych życzeń, ale je juz wszytskie znacie, wiec może nieco inaczej  :Wink: 

Życze Wam udanych kompilacji, stabilności i wydajności waszych systemów oraz jak najwiecej nowego sprzetu   :Very Happy: 

Hmmm, zawsze byłem wyjątkowo cieńki w składaniu  życzeń, więc sorry jeśli są zabawne  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi ;D

----------

## noobah

Miło z twojej strony Keman, dzięki  :Very Happy:  Ja też się dopiszę.

Dysku dużego,

Procka szybkiego,

Barszczu na RAMie,

Śledzia w programie ( :Razz: )

Wszystkiego tego moi mili 

Życzę wam w ostatniej chwili

Poeta ze mnie żaden, ale liczy się gest, nie?

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak najszybszych synców, jak najtrafniejszych flag a przede wszystkim WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Śniegu po nerki

Wesołej pasterki

Prezentów moc

Sexu co noc

Pysznego bigosu

Gwiazdki z kosmosu

I udanego wskoku

do 2006 roku!

Życzy n0rbi666   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Crenshaw

I duzego licznika postow  :Razz: 

----------

## blazeu

I pamietajcie: nie piszcie programow w swieta!! "Bug sie rodzi" ;]

A oto zyczenia od mojego psa, bo wlasnie mi sie po klawiaturze przeszedl: mokijlawerf ;]

----------

## Poe

Zdrowych, radosnych, spokojnych i rodzinnych ĹwiÄt. Pysznego jedzenia, peĹnych ĹźoĹÄdkĂłw, Ĺźeby starczyĹo do nastÄpnych ĹwiÄt  :Wink:  No i oczywiĹcie wspaniaĹej imprezy sylwestrowej i maĹego kaca w Nowy Rok...

Sprawnych i szybkich systemĂłw, ktore bÄdÄ robiĹy to co my chcemy, a nie to, co one chcÄ, duzych dyskĂłw i nieprzegrzewajacych sie procesorkow. 

Kobiet na GPLu  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

Marcin (Poe)

----------

## aqu

mistrzem zyczen nie jestem ale sie dopisze  :Smile: 

wesołych świąt, oby wasze systemy nigdy Was nie zawodziły.

----------

## raaf

przede wszytskim milosci zycze  :Very Happy: 

raaf

----------

## fallow

http://vivid.dat.pl/fallow/zyczenia1.jpg

 :Razz:   :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Wszystkiego najlepszego na tegoroczne swieta!

Zdrowia, spokoju, radosci. Oby swieta spedzic w gronie rodzinnym  :Smile: 

Najlepszego!

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Kobiet na GPLu 

 nie, nie, nie... kazdy moze sie pobawic i wystawic publicznie / zostawic? z argaskiem kiedys przedysktowalismy sprawe i co najwyzej do kobiet moze sie pojawic instrukcja na GPL, ale one same to juz tylko na zamknietych licencjach, bez mozliwosci korzystania przez osoby trzecie  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

No i mi pozostaje życzyć wesołych i pogodnych świąt wszystkim forumowiczom  :Smile: Last edited by arsen on Sat Dec 24, 2005 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kazelot

wszystkiego dobrego dla usr/forum/gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia!!!

----------

## milu

Ja również nieomieszkam forumowiczom życzyć zdrowych, spokojnych i rodzinnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia.

----------

## stach

Niech Nowonarodzony błogosławi nam Wszytskim ... we wszytkim. Pozdrwoienia dla każdego z forumowiczów.

staszek

----------

